# The Positives thread



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There’s so much doom and gloom around at the moment that I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread containing things that do work, good service or are just great. I think we need something to help lift the murk
So I’ll start with a good service from the Post Office.

We had one of those rare occasions when we had a large sum of cash to pay in to our bank. The nearest bank is quite a long way, but there is a post office in the next village. It was so simple, bank debit card in machine, type amount, hand over cash, get a receipt. By the time we got back it was already in the account. Great service


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I had my lawn mower cable repaired today. I dropped it off and was called an hour and a half later to say it was done.
£10 plus VAT. Excellent value and service.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh @Siskin thank you for this thread! I think we all need a kick up the arse for a change of attitude  

I'm so very proud of all my runners, they have been working so hard since May, and this past weekend, one of my runners broke the school's 5K record that has stood for the last 22 years running a 5K in 16:48 - not bad for a teen who had a huge growth spurt and still hasn't figured out where all his limbs are  

These kids make me smile every day. I'm working stupid crazy hours, but I'm grateful Penny gets to be a part of it all, and I get to be a small part of great kids doing great things.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Oh @Siskin thank you for this thread! I think we all need a kick up the arse for a change of attitude
> 
> I'm so very proud of all my runners, they have been working so hard since May, and this past weekend, one of my runners broke the school's 5K record that has stood for the last 22 years running a 5K in 16:48 - not bad for a teen who had a huge growth spurt and still hasn't figured out where all his limbs are
> 
> These kids make me smile every day. I'm working stupid crazy hours, but I'm grateful Penny gets to be a part of it all, and I get to be a small part of great kids doing great things.


That must be fantastic not just for you and all your hard work, but for him especially, must be a tremendous boost to his confidence


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Kaily said:


> I had my lawn mower cable repaired today. I dropped it off and was called an hour and a half later to say it was done.
> £10 plus VAT. Excellent value and service.


That’s amazingly quick


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We had a power cut yesterday.

Quick message from the power company, explaining the issue and power back on within the hour 👍🏻


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such a lovely idea for a thread. 
I’ve discovered smart gadgets and gosh they are smart!!! From light bulbs that I can switch on and off with my voice, to vacuums that I can control with my phone - I just love them.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh and Octopus for energy.

Since I decided to switch they have been brilliant AND I have got my smart meter hurrah. Admittedly I can’t get the gas readings as the house is too big but being able to see the electricity was always the priority.

They set up my account straight away. The switch happened in 3 days. I got the smart meter appointment within 2 weeks. I put readings in and view my bill and usage within 24 hours (inc the gas if I do it manually). I can’t fault them.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Oh and Octopus for energy.
> 
> Since I decided to switch they have been brilliant AND I have got my smart meter hurrah. Admittedly I can’t get the gas readings as the house is too big but being able to see the electricity was always the priority.
> 
> They set up my account straight away. The switch happened in 3 days. I got the smart meter appointment within 2 weeks. I put readings in and view my bill and usage within 24 hours (inc the gas if I do it manually). I can’t fault them.


I'm probably being a bit dim here...but I don't understand about the gas meter. I thought that a gizmo goes on the meter to tell you your usage? That's what I've got on my electric supply but it's not an official gizmo. 

Thinking about it I need a wifi extension gizmo as half the house doesn't get it, maybe that's to do with it?

Don't know why I'm being so nosy, I don't even have mains gas!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jaf said:


> I'm probably being a bit dim here...but I don't understand about the gas meter. I thought that a gizmo goes on the meter to tell you your usage? That's what I've got on my electric supply but it's not an official gizmo.
> 
> Thinking about it I need a wifi extension gizmo as half the house doesn't get it, maybe that's to do with it?
> 
> Don't know why I'm being so nosy, I don't even have mains gas!!


It’s something to do with the blue tooth signal from the gas meter outside to the gizmo inside. The electricity meter is in a cupboard under the stairs and the signal is fine for that. But apparently it’s too far for the gas signal to travel. I tried moving the screen closer to where the gas is but it’s made no difference. 

I am just going to have to keep submitting the gas readings (which is ok) and do a bit of math to work out my usage.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

I was recommended Good Energy by @MollySmith and they have been great. I understand my bill and it’s all renewal electric.

My nerrin bulbs (plants not light bulbs!) are almost in flower.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

My captive bred black African house snake eggs have started to pip after a long 84 day wait!!
So excited, they are such a great species


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

BlueJay said:


> My captive bred black African house snake eggs have started to pip after a long 84 day wait!!
> So excited, they are such a great species
> 
> View attachment 577746



Sorry but I wish I had seen that,


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> My captive bred black African house snake eggs have started to pip after a long 84 day wait!!
> So excited, they are such a great species
> 
> View attachment 577746


Looks like a smiley face


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sorry but I wish I had seen that,


The photo?
Or that there's a snake in there?

I purposely didn't share a photo of the actual snakes as people might not like them
Sorry for ruining the positivity already..


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

BlueJay said:


> The photo?
> Or that there's a snake in there?
> 
> I purposely didn't share a photo of the actual snakes as people might not like them
> Sorry for ruining the positivity already..


You didn't ruin it! 
I love snakes and enjoyed your photo  

I found some empty turtle shells out walking this summer, that makes me happy too. Because in my mind the babies all hatched successfully


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> The photo?
> Or that there's a snake in there?
> 
> I purposely didn't share a photo of the actual snakes as people might not like them
> Sorry for ruining the positivity already..


I find it quite fascinating to see a hatching snake, not something you see everyday, so you haven’t ruined the thread as far as I’m concerned


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I had a lovely surprise gift today of some Betty’s fat rascals and fondant fancies from a really kind friend. Totally unexpected and unwarranted but what a lovely thought. Never had a fat rascal before, ever so it’s a first day too!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I finally got my medical card.

When I moved to Spain there was a lot of paperwork involved and visits to official, scary offices. (Police here carry weapons, still freaks me out when they go into a cafe!). One of these visits was for access to health care. I took all the paperwork but was given displaced person access. I tried again but the same thing happened. Every 3-12 months I had to repeat the process (depended on the officer). Eventually I went to a company that deals with Spanish paperwork, they applied on my behalf with the same outcome. There's been no problem with the actual healthcare but being not quite right paperwork-wise was worrying me. I tried a different company, she said a UK paper was slightly marked wrong, I got a new one. Today I got my proper medical card! Yay. I celebrated by going to the pharmacy, its always annoyed them that I didn't have a card (it's used to access the computer records).

I'll be recommending her to anyone who'll listen.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

BlueJay said:


> The photo?
> Or that there's a snake in there?
> 
> I purposely didn't share a photo of the actual snakes as people might not like them
> Sorry for ruining the positivity already..


I would like to see the baby snakes and or any other snakes you got 😁


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Went to see a friends art exhibition and bought one, now have three of her work. She used to do the most amazing embroidered pictures, but had to stop, so has gone back to watercolours. Her work is beautiful, hard to believe it is watercolour. She’s bringing it round in a few days after her exhibition ends.
She told me that someone who lives in Australia although was born and brought up in Suffolk, has bought four pictures to take home with him


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> My captive bred black African house snake eggs have started to pip after a long 84 day wait!!
> So excited, they are such a great species
> 
> View attachment 577746


I just looked them up, they look pretty snakes 🐍 😄


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

BlueJay said:


> The photo?
> Or that there's a snake in there?
> I purposely didn't share a photo of the actual snakes as people might not like them
> Sorry for ruining the positivity already..
> ...


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

The snake egg pic triggered my interest. I goggled as I wondered how Mum snake looked after them. I read that they are independent as soon as they hatch and able to hunt.

Today I learn't something new


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Jason25 said:


> I would like to see the baby snakes and or any other snakes you got 😁





HarlequinCat said:


> I just looked them up, they look pretty snakes 🐍 😄


House snakes are great, they are my absolute favourite species to keep. They are just perfect in every way ha. 
Boaedon fuliginosus in particular have a cool party trick where they change colour too. This is dad, Tunnock:










And my (unrelated) Zambian green locale, Strudel:













Kaily said:


> The snake egg pic triggered my interest. I goggled as I wondered how Mum snake looked after them. I read that they are independent as soon as they hatch and able to hunt.
> 
> Today I learn't something new


Reptiles are just so interesting all round!! Some (pythons for example) do maternal incubation, where they'll coil round and protect their eggs, using their own bodies to keep their clutch at the right temperature.
Crocodile skinks are super cool too; they have just one baby at a time and actually raise young as a family!


Here are my babies, two have emerged fully so far. My camera cant quite capture quite how iridescent and adorable they are


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

When we had a fish pond we used to get baby grass snakes come in to try and catch the tadpoles and insects. It was like looking at bright green pencils swimming about


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

All our snakes are outdoor snakes  
This guy gave me a nice surprise when I went to take the trash out and he was trying to stay warm under the lid! 










He may need to pick a better hibernating spot!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> When we had a fish pond we used to get baby grass snakes come in to try and catch the tadpoles and insects. It was like looking at bright green pencils swimming about


I’ve had them visit my pond in very hot weather … none this Summer … surprising, given the heatwave.

They are so attractive 🙂


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

BlueJay said:


> Here are my babies, two have emerged fully so far. My camera cant quite capture quite how iridescent and adorable they are
> 
> View attachment 577789
> 
> ...


I can just see the iridescence in the last photo. Beautiful


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> House snakes are great, they are my absolute favourite species to keep. They are just perfect in every way ha.
> Boaedon fuliginosus in particular have a cool party trick where they change colour too. This is dad, Tunnock:
> 
> View attachment 577788
> ...


They're beautiful. The babies remind me of magpies and how their black feathers have different colours in them


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> House snakes are great, they are my absolute favourite species to keep. They are just perfect in every way ha.
> Boaedon fuliginosus in particular have a cool party trick where they change colour too. This is dad, Tunnock:
> 
> View attachment 577788
> ...


Do they stay with you or go to new homes?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Do they stay with you or go to new homes?


Both! I'll pick my keeper(s), then assuming everybody is feeding well and thriving, they'll go to new homes


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I asked my friend who quilts as a hobby if she would make me a quilt, I gave her creative license other than some ideas for colors. It's finally done, how amazing is this?!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh wow, that is just a beautiful quilt, what a clever lady, and Penny has her own little picture too. You must be thrilled


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I am  I absolutely love it! 
She's so talented in so many areas, I'm in awe of her and very proud to have one of her "originals"


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> I am  I absolutely love it!
> She's so talented in so many areas, I'm in awe of her and very proud to have one of her "originals"


I can't see a picture?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

That picture is great @O2.2


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> I can't see a picture?


You can't see the photos? Or the embroidered patch on the back?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

That is beautiful @O2.0 

Yesterday I had to contact a company I'd placed an order with to say my order, which I'd expected Friday, hasn't turned up. They were very apologetic and straight away said they could either give me a full refund or send out a replacement order, I asked for a replacement, they have said it'll be with me today. Very impressed with that customer service person


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I spotted something in July that I wanted to buy via a piece I had read in a newspaper. I found the website and decided to buy it and ordered it. It seems that hundreds of other people read the same article and decided to order it too. The little company just didn’t have the stock to suddenly deal with all the orders so had to get the small business that makes them to do the best they could. 
All this has been explained in regular emails from the company keeping me abreast of progress. As we were in Suffolk during July I had given my postal address for there rather then the home address as they had expected deliveries to start at the beginning of September which was fine for me at that time.
Then an email came saying that it would be more likely to be the end of September so I emailed them to ask them to post it to my home address and was told me a note would be put on my order and they wouldn’t send it until the 3rd October. 
Yesterday I got a shipping order for delivery today and it had the Suffolk address!😱 Panic. Managed to find a phone number and rang them and it was all sorted out immediately and it has arrived safely.
It was rather nice dealing with a small UK company who answer the phone quickly and deal with the problem right away with no issues.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Took Isla to the groomers, she came out looking beautiful and the groomer praised us as she said Isla is very fit and in good condition especially given her age. This afternoon she was at the vets for her booster jabs so took the opportunity to weigh her, she’s now under 34kgs which is far better then the 38kgs she had slid up to in January, so they were pleased with her as well. 
Isla always gets plenty of walks when we’re in Suffolk plus swimming in the sea so no wonder she’s fit.
Feeling very pleased with ourselves though.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I won on the premium bonds this month - no not the biggie but 2 x £100 and a £25. That’s the biggest win I’ve had for a good few years.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

That was a nice surprise @huckybuck, OH got £100 this month which pleased him no end


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

NASA successfully deflecting an astroid I think it’s so clever.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My Aunty P who was diagnosed with terminal cancer 14 years ago has been given the “ok for now” after her usual 6 month bloods and scan. 

I was worried as she’s been through immense stress over the last few months (looking after Nanny D and then dealing with the funeral etc) and I was concerned it might have caused the cancer to flare up. But all appears well. 

She’s still got to have a camera look at the primary tumour (which she has every 6 months as well) but feeling very positive as there doesn’t seem to have been much change on her scan.

Her original prognosis was 6 months to 2 years max. She has such a positive outlook on life that I believe it’s had a huge impact on her dealing with the illness.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> My Aunty P who was diagnosed with terminal cancer 14 years ago has been given the “ok for now” after her usual 6 month bloods and scan.
> 
> I was worried as she’s been through immense stress over the last few months (looking after Nanny D and then dealing with the funeral etc) and I was concerned it might have caused the cancer to flare up. But all appears well.
> 
> ...


I think a positive outlook does help, it’s what I’m aiming for most of the time.
My next check up is mid November, I’m on 6 monthly check ups now which is progress
Good to hear your aunt is doing so well, hope it continues


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Great news about aunty P @huckybuck 

I've just had a message that my employer is going to be making additional payments in Dec and Jan to all staff to help with the cost of living rise. I don't know how much but I'm extremely grateful for anything tbh.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Saw this heart warming story today. 
Well done Last Chance Hotel 👍 








Elderly hospital patient reunited with dog she had to put into care


Janet had to make the heartbreaking decision she was no longer able to care for Charlie




www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Was really stressing out at the thought of finding a dentist who was taking on new patients (I havent been for over 20 yrs!) and it turns out the very first dentist I called, who is only 0.3 miles from my house, is available!
Not sure if that means the situation isnt as bad as I thought or I just got lucky!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Was really stressing out at the thought of finding a dentist who was taking on new patients (I havent been for over 20 yrs!) and it turns out the very first dentist I called, who is only 0.3 miles from my house, is available!
> Not sure if that means the situation isnt as bad as I thought or I just got lucky!


Hope your new dentist finds your teeth in good fettle, I hate going to dentists and haven’t been for a while, should really go tbh, just can’t actually manage to do it


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Hope your new dentist finds your teeth in good fettle, I hate going to dentists and haven’t been for a while, should really go tbh, just can’t actually manage to do it


Its more a question of 'how many fillings?' or 'do I need false teeth!' TBH. My teeth are pretty painful and I really should of sorted it out sooner but a combination of a bad experience in college and having a habit of putting things off means Ive left it so late.  
Just hoping the experience isnt as stressful as last time!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

This made me laugh, really brightened my day


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We got an estate agent round today to value the house, they were giving house valuations with no obligation to go any further. We really wanted to have an estimate of the house value as we are writing new wills and getting various affairs in order and needed to know if we go over the tax threshold or not.
We were surprised to discover that the house has risen in value by £620,000 since we bought it 30 years ago. We‘ve hardly done anything, just improved the double glazing, cavity wall insulation, wood burner installed and a new kitchen and bathroom 4 years ago. Just staying put all this time as house prices rose around us. it has been difficult to judge what the value of the house could be as like most of the properties in the village it is unique. The older properties in the village go for between one and two million.😳
My parents house was the same. They moved there in 1959 and paid £3,000 and it was sold in 2011 for nearly £300,000, hardly did a thing apart from decor, CH and double glazing.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

We never get trick or treaters ever. One year I did buy sweets and no one came so haven't bothered since. Tonight we've had 2 lots of kids dressed in really impressive costumes. One lad had a blown up green costume on, the Hulk. I apologised to the first ones and said I didn't have anything. Then the second group came, a vampire and 3 witches, by now I've got my pj's on, I told them I'd go and see what I could find and remembered Katie's sweet box, I found a bag of jelly babies so as I was handing them over the vampire lad handed me 2 chocolates and said," that's for you". Bless him.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I don’t think any came out here this evening, it was chucking it down with rain


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We never have them knock our door, heard a lot of giggling as some kids went up the road, apart from that it was quiet expect for the fireworks.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Out village has a rule a pumpkin out side means it’s ok to trick or treat. We didn’t because it would have unsettled Loki and no knocks.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Here, thankfully, the schools pre arrange with people that want to take part in what they call the Halloween trail. It is also announced on the Nextdoor app.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

We had zero trick or treaters knock last night, we didn't have any decorations up and we turned the hall light off so they didn't try.

The unit of the nursing home I work in was very short staffed the other day, at the end of the shift the senior nurse thanked us for our good work which was very nice to hear.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

One of the rescues I follow posted this today 

In Istanbul because of the strict winter, street dogs were allowed to enter the malls, covered and put food for them. This shows that humanity is still good.













Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com




It says log in or sign up to view but I'm not on Facebook and it shows pics if I click on it.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Feeling rather chuffed with myself
i was sent a form to fill in which would normally need to be printed out and posted back, but the sender did say if I could work out how to fill it in and send back electronically then that would be fine. So I fiddled and faddled about on the iPad using the Word app and lo and behold found a way of doing it. The sender was really pleased to receive it that way as she had been struggling work out a way of sending the form so everyone could fill it in online. 
I‘m not that computer literate and I expect others more savvy then me could do it with ease. Bit of back patting going on at the moment😊


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Teeny, tiny design cleverness that I noticed today....a cut out on the box of tissues so you can see the amount left. I know I can tell by the weight but I am always surprised when I use the last tissue.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Lovely bit of customer service today. My friend had a parcel, pre-paid envelope, so I took her to the parcel company. She hadn't printed off any delivery information as she hadn't realised it was needed as the envelope was pre-printed. Ooops. Luckily she hadn't sealed the envelope and the form inside had enough information for the post worker to find the details she needed on her computer. Post worker was just so nice about it! Saved me an hour and half round trip, which would have missed the post!

I've left a nice review about it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aunty and I went shopping last week. She went into Swarovski to find a gift for a friends birthday. While there she showed them a bracelet that was Nanny’s but broken (hoping they might send it off to be fixed). 

The manageress went off with the bracelet and filled some paperwork whilst we were looking for the gift. Everything was really expensive so we’re going to leave it when they said the Black Friday sale was starting the next day so if we wanted anything they would honour the discount. Told us which items were going to be in the sale. Aunty found a pretty ring and it was much more reasonable so bought it.

Then the manager came back with a brand new bracelet and said even though she hadn’t got the receipt they would honour replacing it (assuming it had been bought in the last two years nod nod). 

That was totally unexpected. 

We came away amazed at the customer service and would think of the shop if we wanted to buy gifts in the future so it was probably worth it from the store’s point of view.

This was in Birmingham mind you. I told Aunty that if it had been a London store I can’t believe we’d have been treated in the same way!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Aunty and I went shopping last week. She went into Swarovski to find a gift for a friends birthday. While there she showed them a bracelet that was Nanny’s but broken (hoping they might send it off to be fixed).
> 
> The manageress went off with the bracelet and filled some paperwork whilst we were looking for the gift. Everything was really expensive so we’re going to leave it when they said the Black Friday sale was starting the next day so if we wanted anything they would honour the discount. Told us which items were going to be in the sale. Aunty found a pretty ring and it was much more reasonable so bought it.
> 
> ...


That is fantastic service. Well done that manager


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Zooplus sent me extra stuff, apparently the courier put the wrong label on so its someone else's order.
Anyway I let them know and they've said donate it, so I will do just that.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I decided to tap in to my much neglected creative side and started work on a yarn mandala. I used to make them eons ago, and I'm very rusty. Fortunately I got enough yarn to make more than one because this one is looking kind of rough... 
Can't decide if I want to undo it and start over, or just finish up and see how it turns out.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

That’s looks interesting @O2.0, look forward to seeing the finished product. How do you use them?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> I decided to tap in to my much neglected creative side and started work on a yarn mandala. I used to make them eons ago, and I'm very rusty. Fortunately I got enough yarn to make more than one because this one is looking kind of rough...
> Can't decide if I want to undo it and start over, or just finish up and see how it turns out.
> 
> View attachment 580163
> ...


That looks interesting. I’d just carry on and see. 

Do you pull the sticks out at the end?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Siskin said:


> That’s looks interesting @O2.0, look forward to seeing the finished product. How do you use them?


No use, just decorative  Makes a cool wall hanging. Native people in Central American make them, called "Ojo de Dios" but you see them all over. 



huckybuck said:


> Do you pull the sticks out at the end?


No, they stay in and you can add decorations to the ends. I usually just leave them as is.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I tidied up the storage space we use for Christmas decorations and decorated the house. Got everything done except the tree which we will do tomorrow  
It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas.... And sparkle lights make me happy!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Went to see what was billed as a comedy string quartet called Graffiti Classics, three women on violins and an Irishman on a double bass. We were all literally crying with laughter all the way through, incredibly funny versions of well known classical pieces played with a definite twist by four talented musicians. If you ever see them playing near you go and see them and you’ll feel a whole lot better from an evenings laughter.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

This was nice
A lady in the village asked to borrow something from us which we were happy to do so. She’s just returned them apologising for having kept it for so long (just a few weeks and it wasn’t something we needed). As a way of an apology which wasn’t at all necessary, she gave us a box of Fox’s biccies. Yummy.

On the other hand 2 years ago a lady who asked to borrow a spare pair of crutches which weren’t being used, has yet to return them despite being asked to last year when they were needed.🙄


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

There are some lovely people around, as some of you know I'm not very mobile at the moment with a bad back,

I had my Sainsbury's shopping delivery this morning and my neighbour was coming round to help put things away, I phoned her and she had to nip out to work for a while and said she'd come round later. Then as the man started to bring my shopping in her Niece arrived asking if I needed any help, she unload all my shopping and helped me put things away.

Such a lovely young lady who I'd never meet before and so kind and helpful.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> There are some lovely people around, as so me of you know I'm not very mobile at the moment with a bad back,
> 
> I had my Sainsbury's shopping delivery this morning and my neighbour was coming round to help put things away, I phoned her and she had to nick out to work for a while and said she'd come round later. Then as the man started to bring my shopping in her Niece arrived asking if I needed any help, she unload all my shopping and helped me put things away.
> 
> Such a lovely young lady who I'd never meet before and so kind and helpful.


You’re right there are some lovely people about.
A lady in the village was very kind when I wasn’t so good two years ago, she couldn’t always come round because of Covid, but phoned me often and has given me lifts somewhere if OH wasn’t able to. I found out recently that she decided to donate one of her kidneys. She must be well into her 70’s, isn’t married and hasn’t close relatives, does have plenty of money, but wanted to do something more tangible and useful, so she asked to donate her kidney to anyone who would want it. Someone in Germany is alive and well due to this lovely lady.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Got to see a part of the Appalachians I hadn't seen before yesterday. Hiked up to a waterfall and had a lovely meal in an old logging town turned tourist attraction. The town was very touristy, but it was still fun


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

My last one was a fail, one of the dowels broke 2/3 of the way through. 
These are stouter dowels and it took me forever to align everything - don't look too close, you'll see I still didn't get it all exactly right, but I am loving the finished product


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

So I had a doctors appointment the other day, been so worried it was something sinister. Turns out I have an infection and need a 2 week course of ciprofloxacin. The best news ever just before Christmas, I feel like I can relax and enjoy it now lol 😆


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

O2.0 said:


> My last one was a fail, one of the dowels broke 2/3 of the way through.
> These are stouter dowels and it took me forever to align everything - don't look too close, you'll see I still didn't get it all exactly right, but I am loving the finished product



That's lovely you are clever, I can't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's lovely you are clever, I can't see anything wrong with it.


Thank you  
I was originally making it for our bedroom but daughter has asked for it for her apartment so of course I'm letting her have it  
Besides now that OH has seen the finished product he has requested some purple in the design. So I guess I'm making another one!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Over on Twitter #duvetknowitschristmas is a thread where people post photos of where they're sleeping if they're staying with relatives. Cue lots of brilliant photos of blow up mattresses, evil eyed pets, someone sleeping next to a cat litter tray... and each person donates to Centre Point which is a charity that raises money for young homeless people. It's hosted by journalist for FT, Rhodri Marsden 

They've raised £5k in an hour. Social media can do good, even Twitter sometimes (which is why Musk must sell)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I've just managed to make a bed in one go without my arm feeling as if it's going to explode, it's still numb but not too bad.
For months it's been taking two or even three goes for me to make a bed!

My blood pressure seems almost the same in both arms too

Small step towards feeling normal


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't rry to do much at a time. tiny steps as they say.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Don't rry to do much at a time. tiny steps as they say.


No I won't 

Only did a 3.5 mile walk today, swam about 30lengths and then had a delivery of logs which I moved half in a wheel barrow to the shed already


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> No I won't
> 
> Only did a 3.5 mile walk today, swam about 30lengths and then had a delivery of logs which I moved half in a wheel barrow to the shed already


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OH's Father has just been told that he is Cancer free


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> OH's Father has just been told that he is Cancer free


Hurray! Great news


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> OH's Father has just been told that he is Cancer free



Brilliant news, so happy for you.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I love winter, with no leaves on the trees seeing the birds is so much easier.
Today I took the time to stand and watch a large group of long tailed tits. There were over 30 in just the area I was looking but even more hopping about in the surrounding trees.
Also saw gold crest, raven and a kestrel.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What is this life if, full of care,
We have no time to stand and stare.

No time to stand beneath the boughs
And stare as long as sheep or cows.

No time to see, when woods we pass,
Where squirrels hide their nuts in grass.

No time to see, in broad daylight,
Streams full of stars, like skies at night.

No time to turn at Beauty's glance,
And watch her feet, how they can dance.

No time to wait till her mouth can
Enrich that smile her eyes began.

A poor life this is if, full of care,
We have no time to stand and stare. 

* W.H. Davies *


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m very fond of that poem and over the years have becom much better at standing and staring. There’s a lot to be said for it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> What is this life if, full of care,
> We have no time to stand and stare.
> 
> No time to stand beneath the boughs
> ...


Learnt that when I was at school, never forgot it.

Lovely and so true.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just had an email plus photos from the warden at the site where we have our static van. Apparently it was very windy last night and two trees fell in the woodland opposite our van, if the old oak that fell had gone in the other direction it would have flattened our van.
I had noticed signs of ash die back in several of the ash on the edge of the woods, one was taken out by the tree man before Christmas, another snapped off last night about four foot up from the ground.
Phew.

Its currently very difficult to get static vans for our site these days. Many new statics cannot (for some reason) be converted to run on solar panels and there is a dearth of older used vans which can still be converted. The site owner is being forced into having to lay on electricity to some pitches in order to be able to provide new vans for newcomers. There are a number of empty pitches around the site which are in lovely spots but too difficult to lay on electrics. It seems such a pity as we site has never had electricity and we think of ourselves as living as non polluting as possible although we do have to use gas in order to cook food and run a fridge 
Very relieved the tree feel the other way.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bought something the other day which I used to have in my childhood

Strawberry Nesquick...............YUM


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

rona said:


> Bought something the other day which I used to have in my childhood
> 
> Strawberry Nesquick...............YUM


Liked because you like it, but YUCK!  
I love strawberries, hate anything strawberry flavored!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We have no heating or hot water. But I'm attempting to be positive - it could've died when we had Covid or at Christmas. At least it waited to break down mid week. (I'm doing my best not think about my long curly hair needs washing or that I should have sorted out the boiler last year)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope it’s fixed fast @MollySmith


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> Liked because you like it, but YUCK!
> I love strawberries, hate anything strawberry flavored!


I'm like that with Chocolate.
Lovely chocolate, can't stand anything chocolate flavoured. Bit of a nuisance really, if you go out for a meal, nearly all the sweets are chocolate something


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope it’s fixed fast @MollySmith


Thank you. Car battery is also dead. I’m going to ruminate on the positive that its because my parents have been in good health lately and we’ve used it less, which is better for congestion and the planet. (secretly I’ve gone off adulting!)


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

This is daft but my old dog has really been enjoying the staggered council collection of Christmas trees over the last week or two. Lots to sniff and mark every time we go out lol


----------

